# My betta likes to sit on his tail



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Oberon likes to just sit on the bottom on his tail, or sleep on a plant at the top.
He's eating and every now and then he will swim around. but I'm worried because he mostly just sits there. Any idea what might be wrong? I got him from walmart and he was pretty depressed there


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Time for a Q & A session.

How big is his tank?
How often do you change the water and how much do you change at a time?
Is his tank heated and what is the temp?
How long have you had him?

Once I get the answers, I can help you figure out if there's anything wrong with your new guy.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

at the moment he's staying with my friend, He's in a larger fry catcher thing in her big tank. all of her other bettas in that tank are just fine. I got him friday at walmart.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He is probably in a bit of shock if you've only had him since Friday. When you are able to get him his own tank, get a heater for him. Warm water will make him very happy. If he shows any more signs of lethargy, loss of appetite, or bloating, post immediately and get him out of your friend's tank so he doesn't accidentally give her fish any diseases.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks  he should be coming home soon and I have a heater and everything all ready for him  just gotta get him home. She says he's eating but he always seems kinda lethargic. he sleeps on top of a plant sometimes or just sits in the corner (literally sits)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe he'll perk up when he gets home. He might be intimidated by all the other fish around him. And when you get him home, see if you can get a pic of him sitting on his tail.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

OK, my friend actually has a picture of him sitting on his tail. and your right he may be intimidated cuz she has a cichlid in that tank that goes to the bottom of the fry catcher to bug him  and the cichlid is WAY bigger than him


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah. I bet his behavior changes when he gets away from the cichlid. Those guys are aggressive with each other, a small captive betta is just perfect for a cichlid to pick on.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

OH! also when I first got him, the next day my friend said she saw him puff out like a little green cloud. We watched him , but didn't see it again. any ideas?


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

She's going to post a pic in a little bit of him sitting on his tail


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Was he just flaring or did he bloat up?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have silk leaves on the bottom of the of the fry container and a almond leaf floating on top as well as two plants for him to sit on. He loves them. he's also eating really well but not too active. My cichlid got bored with him really fast, and I couldn't put him on my king Betta side because Estel will literally flare until his gill covers become raw.

He's doing better, my girl that I had in quarantine died the first day suddenly and had no symptoms that I could see, she was swimming around and active  but you boy is doing better now, hopefully he'll perk up in a bigger space.

make sure to get live plants before you put him in (like the plant he likes to sit on) because it will make cycling the tank a little easier. I usually just take rocks out of my big tank and use them as the gravel and have almost no problems....

I'll post the pics soon, just putting them on flicker


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, hi copperarabian, so you have him? Cool, then I know he's in good hands.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

yup he's with me right now. The first day he seemed really lethargic, I must of not noticed because he was in a little cup  He still sits mostly in the plants but he notices the food right away.

Here he is when he's is sitting on his tail, he didn't like sitting like this, it's just what he did at the time.










here he is now resting on the plants. He loves to be there, it's cute watching him wiggle onto the plant.













Also it sounds mean but I'm a little happy my wall mart girl died so fast because I didn't get attached to her, and I hope she didn't suffer  if she did at least it wasn't drawn out like the sad story's I see about dropsy and people having to put their bettas down after fighting for their lives


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, he looks so cute like that. I guess as long as he's swimming normally and not like that all the time like that's all he can do, it must just be a funny habit of his. Might fast him one day, he does look a little chunky, though. Maybe he thinks he has a big butt or something and he's self-conscious about it? He's so purty, so sparkly. I really like him, MissRockyHorror.

I understand what you mean. It's always hardest when you are attached to something and it gets so sick. You're not being mean, just realistic.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

aww  your walmart girl died? I didn't know that


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

MissRockyHorror said:


> aww  your walmart girl died? I didn't know that



Yeah, I don't know what happened and I never will... I wanted to go get the other girl but I already have 9 girls in my 15g as well as my dragon goby so it's over stocked and I'm already doing extra water changed so the water quality stays nice and clean. It would be a bad idea to add any more. Plus a girl could bring in parasites that could kill my other girls and well.... 3 were expensive and the other 5 from NIB betta are precous, and my little veil tail is just a little piggy LOL



> *Sakura8 *
> I understand what you mean. It's always hardest when you are attached to something and it gets so sick. You're not being mean, just realistic.


I'm glad you understand


*EDIT*
Also I'll fast him, I don't have any crown tail's, I thought he just looked fat because crown tails are slimmer.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

copperarabian, yeah, if I have to lose a fish, that's how I want to lose one, before I'm attached and will get sad.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> copperarabian, yeah, if I have to lose a fish, that's how I want to lose one, before I'm attached and will get sad.


yeah me too, although I hope I never loose fish 


oh hey, I just noticed your near Sacramento, my grandma lives in Rancho Murieta. lots of rattle snakes and black widows out there O.O


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And deer who will eat your garden. Yup, it's very pretty and the horse ranch they have out there is AMAZING. The Rancho Murieta Equine Center or something like that. They host shows and seminars all the time. Not that I've actually been able to go to any. Actually kids in Rancho Murieta are bussed into the Elk Grove School District. It's quite a distance but I guess we're the only school system within reason. How long has your grandma been living there? We had old family friends who lived there until about three or four years ago, then they had to move to an independent senior living place. The Yttrups (what a name, I know).


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> And deer who will eat your garden. Yup, it's very pretty and the horse ranch they have out there is AMAZING. The Rancho Murieta Equine Center or something like that. They host shows and seminars all the time. Not that I've actually been able to go to any. Actually kids in Rancho Murieta are bussed into the Elk Grove School District. It's quite a distance but I guess we're the only school system within reason. How long has your grandma been living there? We had old family friends who lived there until about three or four years ago, then they had to move to an independent senior living place. The Yttrups (what a name, I know).


I've seen a couple horse show's there, it's pretty cool  

My grandma's been there for a long time, like 15 years. She used to live in Grands pass in Oregon and I can barely remember it before she moved. My grandma's also french Canadian, she's lived in America since she was 18 but doesn't want to be a citizen lol. Rancho Murieta also has a awesome lake! I used to swim there as a kid. And there's also a bald eagles nest. 


Random question, do you ever go to SacAnime? I've only gone to Fanime since it's in San Jose.

and snce we're in California it's a little late so I'm off to bed since I'm getting up really early and I'm probably going to be super tired since I stayed up so late lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's a pretty neat place, Rancho Murieta. 

Nope, haven't been to SacAnime yet. I've got to go sometime, though. Embrace my inner otaku.

Goodnight!


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

YES! embrace the otaku within!! I went to fanime for the first time this year  IT WAS AWESOME!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oooh. Did you cosplay? I can't sew at all or I would.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

ya! I was Yoko from Gurren Lagann XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So cool! Pics, pics? I know it's so off-topic, but I just gotta see.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

*totally unrelated Cosplay pics you asked about lol *


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Those are awesome, though. Nice job with the costume.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks  my dad helped me XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Now you can start planning your outfit for the next anicon.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Oberon has been home at my house for almost 2 weeks now and he's doing great! Thank you copper for taking such good care of him  *hugs*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that. Does he still sit on his tail?


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm glad to hear that. Does he still sit on his tail?


nope!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's good. Although he was really cute when he did that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like to sit on my tail, too! lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

it always shocks me when they do that, looks like they have a problem. so far ive only seen it in pet shops.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I like to sit on my tail, too! lol


Hahah, don't we all? Comfy sofa, soda in hand (or other type of drink ;-) ) and I can sit on my tail for hours, usually while typing on this forum. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sakura8 said:


> Hahah, don't we all? Comfy sofa, soda in hand (or other type of drink ;-) ) and I can sit on my tail for hours, usually while typing on this forum. :-D


Me, too! lol


----------

